# Sale alert! All American 921 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Price alert!

Amazon.com has the All American 921 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner on sale today for $161.48. :nanner:

This is the best price I have ever seen for a brand new product.

http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...&sr=8-1&keywords=all+american+pressure+canner


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

WOW..that is the cheapest price I've seen for the 921 canner..Darn to bad I already have this model. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice price, but I already have one!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I can buy a Mirro canner for less than half that price and when all is said and done my beans will taste just as good as those done in the AA.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> I can buy a Mirro canner for less than half that price and when all is said and done my beans will taste just as good as those done in the AA.


Probably true, but you never have to replace a gasket for the AA, and in it, I can process twice as many pints as most other canners, so in the long run it saves on fuel and gaskets - which will probably take several years to recover, but the time it saves me is worth it.

Plus, the AA is no longer on sale.

Dawn


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sometimes a gasket will need to be replaced, but I've never had to. Depends on how you care for it, I suppose.

My canner holds 7 qts, 20 pints or 38 half-pints.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> I can buy a Mirro canner for less than half that price and when all is said and done my beans will taste just as good as those done in the AA.


And you are well within your rights to have not bought the AA. Just as I am well within my rights to have not bought the Mirro.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

halfpint said:


> Probably true, but you never have to replace a gasket for the AA, and in it, I can process twice as many pints as most other canners, so in the long run it saves on fuel and gaskets - which will probably take several years to recover, but the time it saves me is worth it.
> 
> Plus, the AA is no longer on sale.
> 
> Dawn


I haven't had to replace my gasket on my Presto yet and it's been years. This is a good price for the 921 but I already have a pressure canner that does the same number of jars. If was a super price on the 930 so I could double stack quarts I'd jump on it though.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

If anyone is still interested in this deal, it appears to be on sale again today. Same price.

http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...&sr=8-1&keywords=all+american+pressure+canner


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I giggle every time I see people say...."but you have to replace the gasket", lol. 
One $8 part every 20 yrs seems like a great deal to me when I can get a caner that needs that "pesky gasket" for $70 and it does 7 qts or 20 pts just like the AA. Of course, if I didn't have 3 pressure caners already and was in the market for one, I might just jump on that $161.49 deal, but it's still more then twice what I pay. If nothing else I could turn the AA around and sell if for more then I bought it for


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

I already have a presto canner & enjoyed using it. But...I've wanted another canner actually american canner since I've started canning.

Thanks you for the alert. It's always better to have at least two of an item you rely on.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

My neighbor (an elderly man) bought me a mirro for my birthday last year at a garage sale. He spent almost nothing on it, cleaned it up and then went out and bought me a new gasket.

I would love an all american...but my free Mirro was the right price :nanner:


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

DaveNay said:


> If anyone is still interested in this deal, it appears to be on sale again today. Same price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...&sr=8-1&keywords=all+american+pressure+canner


Hopefully it will go on sale again. Would love to have another one (I already have a 921 and like it, so would like a second one.  ).


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Costco has that model for $200. No idea what the shipping would be.

http://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch...701&langId=-1&refine=&keyword=pressure+canner


----------

